# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  nhờ giúp lỗi máy cắt plasma cnc trung quốc "arc break alarm"

## Phuongnd

Nhờ giúp đỡ sửa lỗi máy cắt plasma cnc
em có con máy cắt plasma cnc Trung quốc sửa dụng bộ điều khiển F2100B, từ trước đến giờ máy dùng bình thường.
Hiện nay nó bị hiện tượng khi xuất lệnh cắt plasma mỏ cắt đã gây hồ quang plasm đánh thủng vật cắt nhưng khi chạy thì không duy trì hồ quang plasma, trên màn hình điều khiển xuất hiện cảnh báo "arc break alarm".
Em đã nhờ kiểm tra nguồn plasma là Cut 130 của Juisheng thì báo nguồn bình thường, khí nén bình thường.
em chưa đủ port nên chưa gửi file video lỗi máy, em đã up lên youtube, sẽ up lên diễn đàn sớm.
rất mong được sự trợ giúp của các bác trên diễn đàn để em sửa được lỗi này.
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác trước.

----------


## Phuongnd

rất mong sự giúp đỡ của các bác.

----------


## Phuongnd

em gửi video lỗi máy
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/yKbLSGaVkh0" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## Phuongnd

video lỗi máy
https://youtu.be/yKbLSGaVkh0

----------


## lineage2

máy bác dùng THC nào vậy, khả năng là lỗi THC.

----------

Phuongnd

----------


## thuyên1982

arc break alarm không có tín hiệu hồ quang.kiểm tra máy plasma, dây arc + -

----------

Phuongnd

----------


## BKH

Kiểm tra khi đục lỗ thc có đọc được điện áp trả về ko

----------

Phuongnd

----------


## Phuongnd

> máy bác dùng THC nào vậy, khả năng là lỗi THC.


cảm ơn bạn nhé. Mình dùng máy của Trung Quốc, sử dụng bộ điều khiển F2100B, THC của HP105

----------


## Phuongnd

> arc break alarm không có tín hiệu hồ quang.kiểm tra máy plasma, dây arc + -


cảm ơn bác, em đã đo tín hiệu arc + - vẫn có điện áp khoảng 150V.

----------


## Phuongnd

> Kiểm tra khi đục lỗ thc có đọc được điện áp trả về ko


cảm ơn bác, em đã đo khi đục lỗ áp trên 2 đầu arc + - vẫn có 150 V

----------


## Phuongnd

xin lỗi các bác thời gian vừa rồi nhà em có việc nên ko online trả lời các bác đc, cảm ơn các bác đã giúp đỡ. Hiện tại em vẫn treo  máy ko sử dụng đc, hixx.

----------


## Mạch Việt

lỗi này thì bác phải kiểm tra lại dây từ THC F1620 đến bộ đk F2100B thôi.

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

> xin lỗi các bác thời gian vừa rồi nhà em có việc nên ko online trả lời các bác đc, cảm ơn các bác đã giúp đỡ. Hiện tại em vẫn treo  máy ko sử dụng đc, hixx.


Máy bác đã sửa được chưa bác
Lỗi đó là lỗi ở bộ điều khiển ạ, có thể là do hỏng mạch hoặc cài đặt sai tín hiệu. Sẽ có 2 tín hiệu là NO và NC, nếu cài đặt lại mà vẫn không chạy thì khả năng bác phải thay bo mạch

----------

